# Amtrak horns for sale



## Meat Puppet (Nov 23, 2009)

Found this on Craigslist. Is this a realistic price for these?

amtrak train horns w/everything $600

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date: 2009-11-23, 6:21AM EST

horns comes with all hoses ,valves,tank,pressure gauge, compressor,all wirinig,pressure switch and horn button.these are the actual horns from amtrak.these horns are very,very, loud.you cannot buy these horns in stores.can demo if interested.


----------



## haolerider (Nov 23, 2009)

Meat Puppet said:


> Found this on Craigslist. Is this a realistic price for these?
> 
> 
> amtrak train horns w/everything $600
> ...


I wonder if these are surplus, old and discarded or stolen?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 23, 2009)

I believe a new Nathan K5LA runs about $1,500 and I don't know if that includes the tank or compressor. Add in a Chrysler Air Raid Siren and your neighbors will love you to death


----------



## wayman (Nov 23, 2009)

Meat Puppet said:


> Found this on Craigslist. Is this a realistic price for these?
> 
> 
> amtrak train horns w/everything $600
> ...


Based on minimal research, I'd say that's an extremely low price -- I suspect these are either not what they're advertised to be or (more likely) stolen property. See here for listings of many Nathan K5LA horns for sale, generally about $1,500 just for the horns.


----------



## stonesfan (Nov 23, 2009)

wayman said:


> Meat Puppet said:
> 
> 
> > Found this on Craigslist. Is this a realistic price for these?
> ...


Can you buy more practical imitation horns that sound like a locomotive horn from one of those car accessory shops? I'm sure I've heard few car horns that sound like a train horn!


----------



## wayman (Nov 23, 2009)

stonesfan said:


> wayman said:
> 
> 
> > Meat Puppet said:
> ...


No idea... but what do you mean by "more practical"?

My dad has a horn -- I forget whether it's 3-chime or 5-chime, I'll check over Thanksgiving -- and my one memory of this from the last time we hooked it up to the air compressor is that you really, really, _really_ don't want to be standing within twenty feet of it. He got his from a Chicago scrapyard in the '50s or '60s, along with a bunch of other stuff -- the bell off a Mikado being the other fantastically loud "toy" I loved as a kid


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 23, 2009)

I've seen parts of an F40 on eBay now and again, the guy (I know him, he's local) used to work for CSX in a scrap yard. He never has any functional parts-- some speedometers, running lights, some dials-- I never thought of asking how he, as a CSX employee, got an F40 in his scrap yard.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 23, 2009)

Check out this classic K5LA video:


----------

